# King Maleke!



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

Our kitten has taken a HUGE liking to my boyfriends computer chair. He plays on it ALL the time.....plays with nothing really, usually just his tail! My boyfriend just emailed me and said that the kitten pretty much kicked him right out of his chair......so now the kitten is sitting beside him on my boyfriends chair and my boyfriend is sitting on my computer chair!!!! HAHA! 

It's funny, because before we got the kitten my boyfriend didn't really like cats. But he is in LOVE with our kitten! To think that he would give up his chair for him.....awwwwwww :lol: That can be added to the "you know you're a cat person when" thread!


----------



## LilMizTinker (Apr 12, 2003)

Cat do tend to have a way of winning you round and becoming the boss in the house


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

When I was a little girl, strays would occasionally follow me home, (with a little bit of encouragement, to be honest) and I never had to worry what my mother would say. She always fed the cat immediately and told me we'd have to see what Daddy said. 

When Daddy came home, the cat would take over, as if she knew he would make the final decision. It would wrap around his legs and then jump on his lap, and purr itself to sleep. I got to keep every one that ever followed me! Smart animals!


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Wow, I'd have loved to have parents like yours! I was obsessed with wanting a cat when I was little. All of my schoolfriends were cat owners - I was 'the petless one'. It took me ages to persuade them but I won in the end!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I would of loved to have cats when I was little which I always wanted but my parents didnt want an indoor pet plus my brother was allergic to cats somewhat. It would of been great if my parents let me keep cats if I brought one home, I almost did once but it ran off at the very end. 

But my cats do the same thing with my bf computer chair. Its their chair until they are finished sleeping on it. Thats why my bf will use my computer sometimes b/c they are in his computer chair :wink:


----------

